# Least expensive Tropical/Exotic location to fly to (from the East Coast)



## AFARR (Apr 23, 2010)

Phila & Newark airports are equidistant.   Could do NYC area or even Baltimore if necessary (i.e...would save $100+/ticket).

If I wanted to take a trip with the family and not break the bank...(4 tix get expensive!)

What exotic or tropical locales are cheaper to get to from those locations?

(I'd consider the FL keys tropical, along with the Caribbean islands, and the touristy areas of MX as possibles...but not the whole list).

Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 24, 2010)

AFARR: Did you forget this post you made on 4/14?


> *Tropics on a Budget...what recommendations?*
> (Don't even have a passport now, so this is in the future)...
> What tropical areas are the easiest to get to via Airlines (i.e...cheapest from a major city...I'm not too far from Newark or Philly) that are still in nice areas?
> Preferably something that is either trade-able for or rent-able?


---------------------
In any case, since you are now willing to consider Florida and do not have a passport.... SW Florida, meaning Marco Island, Ft. Meyers, Sanibel & Captiva, and Longboat Key, are very tropical and easy to get to from Tampa International.


----------



## AFARR (Apr 24, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> AFARR: Do you suffer from Alzheimer's and forget this post you made on 4/14?
> 
> ---------------------
> In any case, since you are now willing to consider Florida and do not have a passport.... SW Florida, meaning Marco Island, Ft. Meyers, Sanibel & Captiva, and Longboat Key, are very tropical and easy to get to from Tampa International.



Actually....my wife told me We're Getting Passports.    So, I have to open it up a bit more.....(the kids want to go back to Niagara on the Canadian side).    

Must be getting Alzheimers....I should have looked at my older posts...

((I'm still looking for a third timeshare...will PROBABLY wind up being in NC/SC, but saw a couple from the Bahamas....all the Cancun and other MX timeshares seem to have HIGH MFs compared to most other similar places)).


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 24, 2010)

I love to travel to the Caribbean... However, IMHO, its wiser to own domestic-TS's. They are easier to get to, and there may come a time when overseas flights are unaffordable or difficult. Also, one day, I or my heirs may want to unload them. Besides, I live in Florida, so ironically, "vacations" to me are somewhere less tropical.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 24, 2010)

Sanibel is pretty tropical feeling without the vendors.   

Lots of shelling, manatees and dolphins.  
A few sharks too but usually not a problem.  

Cheap flights too.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 24, 2010)

AFARR said:


> Phila & Newark airports are equidistant.   Could do NYC area or even Baltimore if necessary (i.e...would save $100+/ticket).
> 
> If I wanted to take a trip with the family and not break the bank...(4 tix get expensive!)
> 
> ...



Aruba is very popular for people from New York and New Jersey. I've seen pretty cheap flights from NY to Aruba on Jet Blue. I'm very jealous because we used to have a direct charter from Detroit to Aruba but it was cancelled a couple years ago. Not sure why because it was always filled when I went.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 24, 2010)

Your best bet is Puerto Rico. Jet Blue has discount flights there all the time, and you do not need passports. 
Darlene


----------

